# SIM swap



## thecaptain0220 (Jun 7, 2011)

I currently have a tbolt and I've been considering using my wifes upgrade to pickup a bionic. If I do decide to go this route can I just throw my SIM card in the new phone and it will be on my line? I definitely want to make sure I keep my unlimited 4g.


----------



## eleazar (Jun 21, 2011)

You will definitely keep your unlimited 4g because you are not changing plans.

I am also curious about how it works when swapping SIMs. I was told by a VZW rep when the tbolt came out, that you cannot swap SIMs yet, they are programmed for a particular phone. But I've read a few places online that people were able to swap SIMs between 2 thunderbolts without an issue.

Anybody have any experience taking an active SIM from a tbolt or charge and putting it in a bionic (or vice versa)


----------



## thecaptain0220 (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. So if that's the case how would I go about getting the new phone on my line?

Usually I just call and accept the new agreement but don't activate the phone. Then I can swap the phone online and call the activation number. Would this be the same with the SIM phones, other than calling for activation? I guess the activation step would just automatically happen when the phone is turned on?


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

sim card will work


----------



## hemicuda (Aug 19, 2011)

I had this exact situation. Tbolt on my primary line, and an upgrade available on Wife's line.

They did all of it for me at the VZW store. They just activated a new sim on her line and moved my sim from the tbolt to the bionic, and put her new sim into the tbolt. It was really painless, other than the 45min wait at the VZW store on bionic launch day. You should also be able to upgrade on her line in store and switch the SIMs later @ home if you don't want them to see superuser in the tbolt app tray.


----------



## thecaptain0220 (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks for the info. So you went from the tbolt to the bionic? Is it worth it? I'm driving myself crazy trying to decide if I should switch now or wait.

I actually really like my tbolt but I had all moto before that. If it was unlocked it would be a no brainier but seeing as that is why i moved to HTC I cant decide.

I look at all the current moto phones and they get still get a lot of ROM love, just have to wait a little longer.


----------



## pokedroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Current TBOLT and bionic owner here. totally worth it. Especially since you can go to any store right now and pick up the extended battery for only $25! Just did it today and the rep told me it was good on all extended batteries til the end of the month. It doesn't make the phone nearly as big as the extended Tbolt battery does, and I think it gives it a more solid and durable feel (although, definitely heavier). The best part is that yes, sim swapping works just fine. I swap mine and can make calls/use sms instantly, and a reboot five minutes later enables data. I swore I'd never buy another moto phone but the bionic is king in my book (at the moment). With all this ram space, I don't see how a1.5GHz DC processor would make any difference rumored nexus prime processor). Its so freaking fast. plus the new moto skin is pretty nice. I don't miss any of the features of lp, adw, go launcher, our even sense 3.0 (the lock screen is sexy, but it never actually saved me time). Plus, if she's cool with you taking the upgrade, you can always pull the tbolt back out for nostalgias sake.

Hope I could help.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeadamz (Aug 4, 2011)

pokedroid said:


> Current TBOLT and bionic owner here. totally worth it. Especially since you can go to any store right now and pick up the extended battery for only $25! Just did it today and the rep told me it was good on all extended batteries til the end of the month. It doesn't make the phone nearly as big as the extended Tbolt battery does, and I think it gives it a more solid and durable feel (although, definitely heavier). The best part is that yes, sim swapping works just fine. I swap mine and can make calls/use sms instantly, and a reboot five minutes later enables data. I swore I'd never buy another moto phone but the bionic is king in my book (at the moment). With all this ram space, I don't see how a1.5GHz DC processor would make any difference rumored nexus prime processor). Its so freaking fast. plus the new moto skin is pretty nice. I don't miss any of the features of lp, adw, go launcher, our even sense 3.0 (the lock screen is sexy, but it never actually saved me time). Plus, if she's cool with you taking the upgrade, you can always pull the tbolt back out for nostalgias sake.
> 
> Hope I could help.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


It's also worth mentioning that all of the Bionic accessories are designed with the extended battery in mind so you don't have to worry about picking up new docks/mounts if you go with the extended battery.


----------



## ericatomars23 (Jun 21, 2011)

I went from the Thunderbolt to the Bionic and the guys a vzw were talking about how when you first insert the new SIM it fails then when they go to program it again, then it'll work. But since I already had my SIM card I just had to put it in and I was on my way. It was quite awesome if I must say so myself.


----------



## pokedroid (Jun 24, 2011)

ericatomars23 said:


> I went from the Thunderbolt to the Bionic and the guys a vzw were talking about how when you first insert the new SIM it fails then when they go to program it again, then it'll work. But since I already had my SIM card I just had to put it in and I was on my way. It was quite awesome if I must say so myself.


The one benefit that at&t customers ever had over vzw customers imho. Love being able to swap my sim and change phones on a given day  going from 4g to 3g devices (vice versa) was a huge hassle lol

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## dmzxls (Jul 22, 2011)

Just adding my .02 -

When I moved from the TBolt to the Bionic, I had absolutely no issue putting my current SIM into the Bionic. I was up and running in as much time as it took the phone to boot.


----------



## thecaptain0220 (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys, just made the switch yesterday. Threw the card in and it worked right away.


----------

